# Rabbit (and possibly possum) deterrent



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Get old hosiery, make bags , and fill them with human hair clippings , gotten from a local barber. 

Place these bags in hidden spots around your yard, and the vermin stay away. 

They hate the stink of humans. 

Your dog will be curious and investigate, so be watchful to keep it from tearing these bags up, and be vermin free. 

ED


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Plant low growing marigolds. Rabbits hate the smell of them.


----------

